# Bristol sofa project



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 18, 2009)

Anyone familiar with these? 

http://www.sofaproject.org.uk

I'm moving down there in a few weeks and need to kit out my gaff with a double bed and somewhere to park my arse.  I'm also benefit scum so can get discounts aswell .  So has anyone used these before? what sort of prices am I looking at? (yes I realise I could call them up but I have nein credit)


----------



## hermitical (Jun 18, 2009)

can't remember what the prices are like - sorry.

but there is this place as well, a 5 minute walk away.

http://www.emmausbristol.org.uk/about.html


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 18, 2009)

Emmaus are usually pretty good for that kinda stuff
delivery is cheap in my experience too (Mossley Enmmaus)


----------



## Geri (Jun 18, 2009)

Don't forget Freecycle as well.


----------



## hermitical (Jun 18, 2009)

actually, just drive around for a bit and you'll be able to pick up a housefull of furniture for nowt of the street


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 18, 2009)

Smoky said:


> Anyone familiar with these?
> 
> http://www.sofaproject.org.uk
> 
> I'm moving down there in a few weeks and need to kit out my gaff with a double bed and somewhere to park my arse.  I'm also benefit scum so can get discounts aswell .  So has anyone used these before? what sort of prices am I looking at? (yes I realise I could call them up but I have nein credit)



I used them years ago when needed and would recommend them. Do bear in mind this was early 90s but I haven't heard anything bad. Might be worth checking out Gumtree as well.


----------



## tastebud (Jun 18, 2009)

i've only heard good things. and both (emmaus and bristol sofa) are social enterprises so money to good places and that


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I think i'll give 'em a try then.  That other place looks good too but it seems something similar to a project in my local area, you have to be referred to it.  The sofa project offers new stuff that's donated.  Sounds a bit snobby I know but I quite fancy brand new gear rather than a bed that's had other people shaggin' and sleepin' on it


----------



## breasticles (Jun 19, 2009)

sofa project sell new beds at knockdown prices! for real, as far as i know the only new stuff they sell is their beds.


----------



## Dru (Jun 20, 2009)

I gave a bed to Sofa Project some years back. They inspected the mattress before taking it; any stains and it's a no-no. Which is fair enough... from the previous posts, it sounds like they've changed to new only?

...and not long back I called in at Emmaus and offered them a television (we are post-television in this household, and it was cluttering up the place). Bloke looks contemptuously at it and refuses it on grounds that it's too small, no remote control, blah.

"Bloody heck", I think, and take it to the council refuse site, just round corner, where they haven't _yet_ got sniffy about the quality of my cast-offs...


----------

